# upstate NY farm for sale



## BDB (Feb 26, 2005)

178 acres 3 bed 1 bath house around 1200 square foot machine shed and large dairy barn little over hundred aces in woods rest in hay and pasture stream runs through corner of property lots of pine and hemlock enough to build nice cabin or mill it lots of hardwood to if interested email me and I will email you some pics farm is in Brushton NY there is some equipment with property three haybines one heston round baler new holand rake and two wagons also will credit buyers $3500 towards there closing costs asking $159000 will also trade for house or land in central florida


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Im curious what the taxes run per year?


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Didn't see an e-mail in your profile but did send you a PM ;0


----------



## BDB (Feb 26, 2005)

taxes are 2500 a year if you sign up for the star program they are less


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

one note, that is the deal of a lifetime, wish i was 30yrs younger, but don't count on the star program anymore, Paterson has cut medicaid and other programs, star will be next.


----------



## BDB (Feb 26, 2005)

aint that the truth they keep cuttin everything but thats still not bad for taxes I pay 4300 a year in CT on 1 acre with a thousand square foot raised ranch on it


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Its also about as far north in NY that you can go LoL

How are the winters?


----------



## BDB (Feb 26, 2005)

winters are not bad its above the lakes so no lake efect snow


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

very lovely place. Pretty much exactly what I'm looking for (Minus location but I'm flexible).


----------



## auctioneer (Sep 11, 2006)

If things were only a little different, you and I would close the deal Monday.


----------



## benevolance (Aug 10, 2008)

any pictures.... sounds great


----------



## BDB (Feb 26, 2005)

theres a pic of front of house and barn on realtor .com MLS# 130639


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

I PM'd you my email address but haven't gotten anything yet??


----------



## BDB (Feb 26, 2005)

everyone that pm'd me i sent a invitation from HPsnapfish maybe went into your spam folder couple other people said they found it there


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

That's a nice piece of land. How much are property taxes?


----------



## BDB (Feb 26, 2005)

$2500


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

Sorry BDB. I'm not sure why I didn't see the previous posts regarding taxes.


----------



## BDB (Feb 26, 2005)

the realtor listed property on landandfarm.com if anyone wanted to see some pics ID# 150918


----------

